# Photo of the Year



## DWSmith (Dec 29, 2014)

The absolute worst case of abuse I have ever seen.





It was either allowed to sit in a pool of water for a period of time or washed in a dishwasher.


----------



## daveb (Dec 29, 2014)

Or they let the fat kid use it for a toboggan!


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 29, 2014)

***! list that as what not to do with a good cutting board


----------



## riba (Dec 29, 2014)

Or they adjusted the board for chopping with a german knife with a lot of belly?


----------



## Ucmd (Dec 29, 2014)

oh,a little sandpaper and it'll be good as new.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 29, 2014)

Do you think it's possible to bend it back now? I know minor bending can be fixed, but what about such severe cases?


----------



## DWSmith (Dec 29, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Do you think it's possible to bend it back now? I know minor bending can be fixed, but what about such severe cases?



Sadly, there is no hope for this board. There are broken glue joints showing in the front of the photo and who knows what the joints look like in the rest of the board. It appears as though the warping on the side away from the camera is more severe.


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 29, 2014)

SMH. Why spend that kind of money on such a good tool and not take 10 minutes to learn how to care for it?


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 29, 2014)

Looks like the beginning of a beautiful end-grain rocking chair :cool2:


----------



## chinacats (Dec 29, 2014)

I was thinking about a swing.


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 29, 2014)

I guess it's all your fault, David? In any case, a good reminder to make some board butter, mine need a refreshment.

Stefan


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 29, 2014)

At least they didn't burn it in the oven. True story.


----------



## Mute-on (Dec 30, 2014)

Zwiefel said:


> SMH. Why spend that kind of money on such a good tool and not take 10 minutes to learn how to care for it?



Some people are just plain dumb :beatinghead:

Such a waste of good craftsmanship :scratchhead:


----------



## USC 2012 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm not 100% convinced that this skateboard ramp started as a cutting board.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm off to make some ULUs :rofl2:


----------



## DWSmith (Dec 30, 2014)

Handy things those ULUs. I actually have one.


----------



## Matus (Dec 30, 2014)

I would have not thought that a board cod warp this much without disintegrating into pieces. What was the excuse of the owner for the warp?


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 30, 2014)

The BoardSMITH said:


> Handy things those ULUs. I actually have one.



Now you've got a matching board to use with it.


----------



## DWSmith (Dec 30, 2014)

Dave Martell said:


> Now you've got a matching board to use with it.



They have the matching board and I have the photo.

Matus - No reason for the warp, they said it started to warp on its own several weeks ago and just kept going.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 31, 2014)

Black hole on their countertop maybe? Nocturnal skateboarding gremlins? _Magnetic_ wood not aligned correctly?


----------



## Casaluz (Dec 31, 2014)

I think it makes for a nice fruit or salad bowl


----------



## Matus (Dec 31, 2014)

The BoardSMITH said:


> Matus - No reason for the warp, they said it started to warp on its own several weeks ago and just kept going.



Interesting. Since the warping occurred over longer time period - could it still be an effect of single (say over night) exposure to water? I am just curios what is your experience.


----------



## DWSmith (Dec 31, 2014)

Matus said:


> Interesting. Since the warping occurred over longer time period - could it still be an effect of single (say over night) exposure to water? I am just curios what is your experience.



I was told the warping started slowly and happened over a period of time. Warping of this type doesn't happen slowly but will happen in just a few hours after over exposure to moisture in some form or the other so I guess it was more sudden than slow. I guess the board sat in a puddle of water for some time and then started warping as the moisture entered the wood fibers and caused them to swell. Or it could have been placed in a dishwasher with the cutting surface towards the dishwasher interior wall. The resulting hot water bath and heat from the dryer could have also produced that kind of a severe warp. 

Whatever the cause, the board is now garbage and there is no hope to fix it in any shape or form. Might be an interesting conversation piece.


----------



## USC 2012 (Dec 31, 2014)

ecchef said:


> _Magnetic_ wood not aligned correctly?



Lmao! Ppl at the gym looking at me like I am crazy


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 3, 2015)

Give it some more time and you'll have a wooden mortar!


----------



## Burl Source (Jan 3, 2015)

If I had to guess.....
I would say it was left in a sink full of dish water.
Then put into the oven to dry.
and they forgot to flip it over half way through.


----------



## cschoedler (Jan 4, 2015)

Modern art?


----------



## strumke (Jan 16, 2015)

So what was the outcome? Did they accept responsibility or are they still claiming 'dark forces'?


----------



## DWSmith (Jan 17, 2015)

I never heard anything more from them.


----------



## bear1889 (Jan 17, 2015)

Great board for slicing watermelon


----------

